

The Founders (TechStars video series) Launches  - andrewhyde
http://www.techstars.org/2009/06/02/the-founders-launches/

======
andrewhyde
Thanks for checking out the show everyone. We will be uploading an episode
every Tuesday at noon MST.

RSS: <http://vimeo.com/channels/45987/videos/rss> iTunes:
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcas...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=313743712)

Cheers.

------
breck
Retel looks pretty interesting.

------
rokhayakebe
Since I am not a programmer, I am going to apply for YC as a TV show producer
and cover YC startups in the making. The name "In Search of the Next Big
Thing." or "Founders at work. The Beginning"..

